# Insurance



## DPUNX (Mar 4, 2017)

What do most people use as far as insurance coverage? Commercial?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

DPUNX said:


> What do most people use as far as insurance coverage? Commercial?


Depends on the state you live in


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

DPUNX said:


> What do most people use as far as insurance coverage? Commercial?


commercial.geico.com


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

DPUNX said:


> What do most people use as far as insurance coverage? Commercial?


Most people just download a copy of their personal auto insurance to Uber, count on the well advertised James River policy as a secondary, and hope that nothing bad happens.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Uber provides its own insurance anytime you're online. However, it's significantly better when you're on a trip (periods 2 and 3).

https://www.uber.com/drive/insurance/
Therefore, it's essential to maintain non-Uber insurance. For X and XL, you may maintain your personal policy. Higher classes must have commercial insurance, but it is generally much more expensive. Many insurers will not only not cover non-commercial policy claims while ridesharing, but drop personal coverage entirely if they even suspect that you're ridesharing.

There are significant variations from one insurance company to another and one state to another. Check with an independent agent, who is familiar with ridesharing insurance options for your state, claiming that you are "considering" ridesharing and investigating the insurance available. Also, ask in your local city's forum:

https://uberpeople.net/forums/cities


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

A rideshare endorsement is the most affordable way to go if your state has it.

Commercial insurance is very expensive and only makes sense if you drive full time or you drive black or suv


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

Just be glad you're not in Florida. Insurance is the reason I put driving on hold. I was paying $10.31 a day for a rideshare endorsement. Same coverage, same driver, same miles without driving for rideshare is $4.47 per day. 

I believe State Farm may be offering coverage in FL as of Jan 1. I'm not sure of their rates. Other than that it's Foremost and those policies should come with a jar of Vaseline. Many drivers here are driving on their personal auto coverage and they're going to get burned. If you have anything to lose, like a financed or leased car, a house or any cash savings, get a rideshare endorsement or don't drive.


----------

